# So I have this crazy idea



## curiousity (May 14, 2016)

360 degree picture by using a video camera rotating around a still object. I think I can accomplish this better by using a video camera over several cameras setup around the object. 

Just wondering what some experienced people think about the idea, pros cons. I would like it to sync right to a computer to do some editing and what not with the image. I want to build a platform with a motor beneath it with a pivoting L bracket with a mount for a GoPro or whatever we can decide would work best.

Thanks for any and all suggestions and info!


----------



## KC1 (May 14, 2016)

You might want to look at this.
The way this is done is with a turntable and a stationary camera so you don't have to rotate the background, camera and lighting all at the same time.


----------



## curiousity (May 14, 2016)

The objects I'm taking are going to be very large, car size. Don't think a turntable is feasible


----------



## KC1 (May 14, 2016)

oh, lol then neither is a moving lighting system and a moving background and camera rig.
I'd still look at a scaled up version if the turntable set up, they have them at car dealerships with cars rotating around on them, so it is do-able.
Try your idea and post the set up you build and the resulting images you get.


----------



## SnappingShark (May 14, 2016)

Think lazy suzanne


----------



## 407370 (May 15, 2016)

Hmm sounds like a job for:

flat bit of ground
tripod 
measuring tape
lots of experimentation
Place large object on flat ground or take camera gear to location. See if you can set a fixed distance from camera lens to object all the way round the object. Then take first photo noting measurement from lens to object. Replicate distance on remaining photos and see what you come up with.
OR....
Walk round the object using your phone's panoramic function.

Interesting to see what you develop.


----------



## curiousity (May 15, 2016)

407370 said:


> Hmm sounds like a job for:
> 
> flat bit of ground
> tripod
> ...



Genius idea with the panoramic camera!


----------



## 480sparky (May 15, 2016)

The pano app may not like the fact that there's no nodal point in the images.  Multiple parallax errors (and huge ones at that) may cause it to fail.


----------



## curiousity (May 15, 2016)

So the panoramic idea was a bust. Doesn't understand the "outside in" angle of the shot and just doesn't work. Getting the camera to stay in focus along different distances from the object(which is oblong) is something I will need to work at as well


----------



## KC1 (May 15, 2016)

You will need to rotate the object in front of the camera, and have a depth of field that will keep it all in focus, or hyperfocus for the objects minimum and maximum distances.


----------



## table1349 (May 18, 2016)

curiousity said:


> The objects I'm taking are going to be very large, car size. Don't think a turntable is feasible


Does it need to be bigger than this????


----------



## chuasam (May 22, 2016)

They build turntables that accommodate cars. Unless you require bullet time in which you use multiple cameras in a ring. They did this ages ago with QuickTimeVR


----------

